# Feb software upgrade wiped out Sirius XM



## larryd3 (11 mo ago)

Anybody have any information on why the Feb 2022 model S software upgrade wiped out Sirius XM access? Friday night it was available and working fine, after the upgrade on Saturday morning the choice was gone. I contacted Tesla chat support and they basically said sorry and contact service and see if they can sell me some type of access upgrade? Seems really strange that on a 2021 S that had the access one day that the next day it's gone and potentially I have to pay $$ to get it back? Am I missing something or anyone have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## larryd3 (11 mo ago)

Well found out how to fix it. Really simple, in the source choice of the music application it was turned off by the software update. Just toggled it back to on and all good now. Amazing customer support didn't suggest it.


----------

